# موقع خاص بتعريفات المصطلحات البحرية خاص باللويدز



## محمد مرسيدس (5 يناير 2009)

http://www.lloydslist.com/lmiu/glossary.htm;jsessionid=8249E58FC13396B6160E120A41C10D59?letter=A


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغريب71 (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم


----------

